# western plow motor



## fshymn (Jan 11, 2009)

haven't had a problem until this morning,,,,,,suddenly the plow only lifts a bit at a time....doesn't want to shift left or right.......heavy draw on the battery .....fluid level ok.....i was thinking the sever cold and ice may have frozen up the hydraulics but that's probably not it???....pump?....motor?....any help?.....i admit the battery terminals could be in better shape....


----------



## bradobert (Dec 25, 2008)

*Same problem, slow hydraulics*

I'm having the same problem.

New MVP Plus, I've plowed with it one night. Slower, slower, slower, then today i have to wait a minute, then lift it a inch, wait another minute and lift another inch.

I put 2 new batteries in the truck
I put a new alternator in the truck



Now what?

Brad

2004 F350 Diesel 4x4
Western MVP Plus


----------



## shepp74 (Dec 22, 2008)

Just had this same problem ... Check your filter . Mine was completely blocked and wasn't allowing fluid too pass . took 10 Min's. to clean. Plow works perfect now.


----------



## fshymn (Jan 11, 2009)

that might have been it......i took the motor apart....not intentionally but after i tried to clean the battery terminals the positive lug can loose from inside and the corners where rounded so i was forced to take it apart and learn how it comes apart/goes together.....interesting....my first time....anyway i cleaned the lugs the inside contacts, etc.....put it back and initially it was still not responsive but then good as new????......by the way.....where is the filter?....


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*motor*

uni mount ultra mount ?


----------



## fshymn (Jan 11, 2009)

how do i tell?...


----------



## shepp74 (Dec 22, 2008)

Mine is a uni mount . The filter is under the motor . In the fluid reservoir on the pump.
BTW you should change fluid while you have it apart . Dump reservoir out while the pump is off . Then disconnect hoses and empty angle rams . Re connect and add new fluid . It will run like new , Mine did .....


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

I had this happen on mine and what the problem was at first was the fluid got contaminated with water. That water froze in the cold temps and the plow got slower and slower and slower because of the freezing.

We solved that problem and all was great then my lift valve went on me. Mine was seized so I replaced the entire thing. Ended up being much cheaper. Now the plow runs like it was brand new...


----------



## fshymn (Jan 11, 2009)

filter and water contamination ......bet that was it....i added some oil when it stopped responding, i knew it was a little low.....and i could see a whitish flow come out of the reservoir,,,,,thank you for your help.....
signed,,,,

greenhorn


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

fshymn;711257 said:


> filter and water contamination ......bet that was it....i added some oil when it stopped responding, i knew it was a little low.....and i could see a whitish flow come out of the reservoir,,,,,thank you for your help.....
> signed,,,,
> 
> greenhorn


Great now you need to flush that system, rams and all... Then figure out how the water is getting in. Often the angle rams have bad seals so when the plunger is going in and out they are pushing water into the system.


----------



## bradobert (Dec 25, 2008)

*Problems*

I did check the fluid level. Fine.
New batteries in the truck
New alternator
MVP Plus is 2 weeks old.

I missed out on plowing all night, (Sat night) Western dealers not open. I do have a warranty, so I'm apprehensive about doing things myself and jeopardizing my warranty.

Anyway, I'm so pissed when I walk in there tomorrow, I can't wait to see their response.

Brad

2004 F350 Diesel 
MVP Plus


----------



## bradobert (Dec 25, 2008)

By the way, mines an Ultra mount.


----------



## bradobert (Dec 25, 2008)

How do you guys get an automatic signature in your replies?

Thx,

Brad


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

bradobert;711467 said:


> How do you guys get an automatic signature in your replies?
> 
> Thx,
> 
> Brad


Up at the very top Brad. Click User CP then Signature and create one.

Sorry to hear about your plow man. I would go in the dealer packing a firearm I'd be so mad... lol


----------



## bradobert (Dec 25, 2008)

That's hilarious, I said the same thing. hehe.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

My new last year ultra burned it's self up this sat. afternoon...pump motor stuck on an ran and ran..

now dealer says 5 day wait unless i change it myself...

stay away from REGIONAL TRUCK IN ADDISON.,..THEY SUCK BALLS


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

You probably have water in the lines and it froze up. Change fluids .


----------

